# Extra 4pin atx power connector



## JPenninger (Aug 1, 2020)

So my motherboard has an 8-pin 12v connector + an additional 4 pin atx power connector.
My PSU came with 2 detachable 8-pin connector (4+4).
Can I use the 2 cables? 8 pin, then detach the second one and connect the 4 pin connector.
This is an AMD Ryzen 3800x proccessor.


----------



## blobster21 (Aug 1, 2020)

Sure, let's do that (as long as the connectors can be split, they were designed with that in mind)


----------



## Jetster (Aug 1, 2020)

Not sure exactly what you're describing but pay attention to the pin shapes. Don't force anything


----------



## JPenninger (Aug 1, 2020)

Thanks for the reply. I will do that, hopefully it works.


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 2, 2020)

Designed for use when overclocking or high end CPUs for stable power delivery.


----------



## JPenninger (Aug 2, 2020)

I just want to report that the pc is running smoothly. Boot up since the first try. Stable and no hiccups.


----------



## purecain (Aug 7, 2020)

you should have a 4 pin, i have two that are connected to and lead away from the main power cable.  keep an eye on voltage in the bios and see if everything looks stable. 
good luck with it


----------



## Ted bundy's basement (Aug 25, 2020)

Hey what psu actually has a extra 4 pin tax power connector


----------



## kayjay010101 (Aug 25, 2020)

Ted bundy's basement said:


> Hey what psu actually has a extra 4 pin tax power connector


The connectors in question are the ones for the CPU- the EPS12V connectors, and the answer for which PSUs have more than the single 8pin/4+4pin, is most of them. At least above 600W or so, pretty much any PSU you buy today will have dual 8pin or dual 4+4pin.


----------



## Ted bundy's basement (Aug 25, 2020)

Ok thanks, im new to pc building so this helps quite a bit, and i only asked because on my pc part picker list said it had a compatabilaty problem with the 4 pin atx connector,
Not that it matters if i asked though, so thanks for your help

Wait two four pins or two 8/4+4 pins


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 25, 2020)

Ted bundy's basement said:


> two 8/4+4 pins



2x 4+4-pins EPS


----------

